# Strange Stud Shadows on interior walls



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a customer who thought they had some water damage. I went to check the roof, but when I arrived they showed me the problem on the inside walls.
Every place there is a stud on outside and inside interior walls they have shadows showing the stud outline. I have a pic attached

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27238&stc=1&d=1263141540


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen this in homes where the occupants burn alot of candles. I don't know the science behind it, but it seems the soot tends to migrate to those areas.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i believe it because the stud actually become thermal conductors that can cause condensation on the drywall where they are attached
dirt and soot sticks to this condensation causing the outline of the stud to be visible


i think


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

"I have a pic attached"

where's the pic?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> "I have a pic attached"
> 
> where's the pic?



He's working on it...(playing the theme from Jeopardy in background) :clap:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you Alex Trevek...............:thumbsup:


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have read about the thermal conductor with metal studs but not with wood.
The strange thing is that it is not only on the exterior walls. Every wall in the house has this.
I will ask the customer about the candle burning angle.

Thanks to both replys


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

you now have pic


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


Nope:no:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

CHB70 said:


> I have read about the thermal conductor with metal studs but not with wood.
> The strange thing is that it is not only on the exterior walls. Every wall in the house has this.
> I will ask the customer about the candle burning angle.
> 
> Thanks to both replys


Doesn't have to be just candles....could be fireplace, wood burning stove, cigarettes or lack of maintenance (not painted in years and years)


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CHB70 said:


> you now have pic


 Looks like pooh to me.:laughing:


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Also known as "ghosting". http://www3.abe.iastate.edu/human_house/aen174.asp


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Loneframer must have had a girlfriend that liked candles burning when there were flames of passion. 

How long did it take to figure out? I can see it now. Lone looking up and wondering wtf? Everytime I come over these lines are getting darker.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I think Loneframer must have had a girlfriend that liked candles burning when there were flames of passion.
> 
> How long did it take to figure out? I can see it now. Lone looking up and wondering wtf? Everytime I come over these lines are getting darker.:laughing:


 After she lit the 4th set of candles, it was obvious.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Was she burning them a long time? And often?
Did you notice if they were being burnt on the days you were not there?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Was she burning them a long time? And often?
> Did you notice if they were being burnt on the days you were not there?


 No, but going back to the original post, while they were lit, I saw some strange stud shadows on the walls and ceiling.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I hear she got pizzed because he was burning them at both ends....:laughing:


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I let my customer know what could be causing this problem.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It's an upgrade paint. Tell your customer that this is special paint that lets them know where they can put nails/screws into studs to hang heavy objects.


----------

